# finally found some rims- need help on backspacing/offset



## court_jester06 (Jul 13, 2010)

here are the rims i finally decided on. im going to go with an 18". the reason im having trouble is because i dont know squat on how to order rims with teh offset and backspacing. if someoone could used the link provided and fill everything out and print screen when they are done it would be fan tastic. i would like to run a 18" front and back. thanks for your time and advice.

the car is a 2006 torrid red gto auto. all stock except tint, exhaust and hid's.

WHEELS & RIMS CUSTOM TSW - JARAMA


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

What width wheel?


----------



## court_jester06 (Jul 13, 2010)

18x8 front and 18x9.5 rear...(shouldnt have any trouble with stock suspension....righht?)


----------

